# Antlerless deer



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I know people on here dont like it when you shoot fawns, so i got a bow tag left for a antlerless deer, so what should i do, shoot a fawn, or hope to shoot a doe instead of a monster buck that has already shed his antlers, im thinking of shooting a fawn just to be on the same side.
what do you guys think?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

fawns are tender vittles and they are an easy pack out of the woods to boot.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

With this winter and the amount of snow we're getting, it's not bad to take a weaker animal that might not make it through the winter. Plus their darn good eatin'


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shoot a doe fawn!

Thems some good vittles.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Whats wrong w/ shooting a doe fawn?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot the fawn. They're good!!


----------

